# Routing single dovetail in beam ends



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

I need to rout a single dovetail in each end of a beam. The beam is about 1900 mm long and the section is 32 x 40 mm. (This is for a knockdown feature and will not be glued)
The female slot is in a smaller component which will be done on the router table, but the beam is too long to be done easily on the table, so I am wondering if there is some sort of jig or fixture I could make to achieve the dovetail in the two ends of the beam.
See attached rough pic. 
I suspect I am going to have to cut this by hand, but I am interested to get some hoots from the wise owls.
Rob


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Rob,

since you are looking for ideas - here are my 2 cents.....

There are multiple ways - and tools - you could attack this topic.
The easier ones in regards to handling are those, where the beam can reside horizontal for the cuts.
Ok, handcutting is not something everyone can do easily - if you have some experience there, this is probably by far the easiest method, as you could work without any jig whatsoever (I do cut my dovetails free hand with a Ryoba saw, without any jig, but very accurate marking)
Another "horizontal" way would be to use a bandsaw - depending how well your bandsaw is tuned, this can result in extremely accurate cuts - otherwise cut more on the waste side, and tune up with a chisel.
For dovetails on the end of bigger beams, I have used the portable tablesaw - moved it into the yard, and used a tenon jig with tilted saw blade. Without a solid tenon jig, this is not recommended. However, if you have one - or want to build one anyway - this is worth thinking about. Since the cross-size of the beam isn't too big (mine were 80x100mm) this is doable, but might need a helping hand to keep the bar vertical.
Using a router, the easiest way would be a horizontal router table - you could rig a simple one with a board attached to the side of a workbench. the advantage of this would be, that the bit you use for the matching slot and for the tenon could be identical - hence per definition same angle.
I could think of a "vertical" solution with a router, too - using a shop made platform, clamped perpendicular to the bar, with a slot (or rectangle) for a guide bushing. the setup would be - at least for me - the trickiest.

Using a router, the horizontal router table would probably be the easiest to setup.
Outside routing I'd base my decision on the number of cuts needed. For just some I'd do them freehand, For more I'd probably use the bandsaw - as a horizontal bar is way easier to handle than a vertical one.

In case you take free-hand hand-cutting into consideration - there's an easy trick to improve accuracy: having both sides and the end marked properly, you'd hold the saw in a way, that the angle to the end side and one side is the same - and so that the lines on the end and on that side look like one line, seen along the blade of the saw.
If you don't mind the video being in german language - check this video

I hope these ideas help - please let us know what way you decided on in the end....

Martin​


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Dude, whip out the hand saw and get cutting!

For one measly dovetail you would be mad to set-up a router jig for this. Mark a line and cut to it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Easy and quick job on the router table.........just stand it up on it's end in a coping jig..hold it to the fence and run it by the dovetail bit on all 3 sides of the beam board



===


Wildwood said:


> I need to rout a single dovetail in each end of a beam. The beam is about 1900 mm long and the section is 32 x 40 mm. (This is for a knockdown feature and will not be glued)
> The female slot is in a smaller component which will be done on the router table, but the beam is too long to be done easily on the table, so I am wondering if there is some sort of jig or fixture I could make to achieve the dovetail in the two ends of the beam.
> See attached rough pic.
> I suspect I am going to have to cut this by hand, but I am interested to get some hoots from the wise owls.
> Rob


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Martin for the ideas, and I did understand enough of the German video, particularly with the visuals, to take your point about aligning the saw with both lines.

Hilton, I know its silly to make a jig for 2 dovetails, but I love interrupting my work to make something that will result in a precise fit. I often make a jig just in case I ever have to make something similar, which of course never happens! And then I come across jigs I've made in the past, and I have no idea what I originally made them for. 

I've just had an idea of adapting my table saw tenon jig to work on the router table; I think this should be able to support the beam in a stable manner, but if I feel it is too unwieldy, then I'll have to sharpen up my tenon saw, and take a deep breath.

Thanks for your input.

Rob


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks BJ - I only saw your post after I had posted - my only concern was the unwieldy length, but I think this will work.

Rob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

or Something like below but the coping sled will work the same way..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...352901-dovetail-spline-joints-op-jig-0932.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/11976-home-made-coping-sled.html#post98280
==
quote=Wildwood;348262]Thanks BJ - I only saw your post after I had posted - my only concern was the unwieldy length, but I think this will work.

Rob[/quote]


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

" I am interested to get some hoots from the wise owls"
***************************************
These and others done on platform with the work on end and edge guides.
The jig has no sensitivities to length, except the ceiling! 
Can be done precisely.
Jig in an old Jigs book of mine.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Pat, can you give us the name of the book?



> Jig in an old Jigs book of mine.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

May be, tho out of print.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*thanks Pat,...*

will see if I can locate a copy.....



Quillman said:


> May be, tho out of print.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Seems to be a few copies around.

Will order a copy today.

Pat Warner - Fast Easy accurate router jigs - AbeBooks


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Pat - I will also order a copy - Rob


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Wildwood said:


> And then I come across jigs I've made in the past, and I have no idea what I originally made them for.


That would be very funny, except for the fact that I have done the same. :wacko:


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

doesn't have to be pantorouter but thought you would like it.
Dovetail mortise and tenon joint - YouTube


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Singh Kuldeep - thank you for that - I would love to build one of those one day, and of course the tapered dovetail would fit the bill perfectly. I will be doing the best I can with my tenoning jig later this week. Thanks for your interest - Rob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*finally arrived.....*



jw2170 said:


> Seems to be a few copies around.
> 
> Will order a copy today.
> 
> Pat Warner - Fast Easy accurate router jigs - AbeBooks



My copy of the book finally arrived.

The first one they sent did not arrive so they sent another copy.

Already picked up some ideas from that book.


----------

